# Help me identify this bike!



## JBlock22 (May 19, 2013)

Hi. I'm looking to get into bicycling and have around $250 to spend (less is better). I do mostly city riding but would like to ability to go on a few trails if needed (nothing major). For this reason I am looking for a hybrid/commuter bicycle.

I have been urged to NOT get a big box retailer bicycle, but I want something that is going to run well and help me "get into" cycling. With my allotted budget I have taken to looking for a good "used" bicycle, looking at brands like trek, giant, raleigh, etc. 

I put up an ad on craigslist with my specifications and got this response. The guy said the front tire was stolen so I would have to replace that, but that he got new (gel) seat for it. He said the frame is 19" and i'm 6'0, so I would obviously have to take it for a ride to make sure it suits me, but I think that should be right around the size that is correct for my height (right?).

he doesn't know what year but said he thinks its a 2004 and as far as model he just said "mens Giant Hybrid". Does anyone have anymore insight on what model/year this might be? Also, what would be a good price for ME to get it for?

Any and all help is appreciated... thank you!

View attachment 281013


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

Keep looking. There are a number of reasons not to consider that bike.

Without a rear wheel you can't see if it fits you and what will a rear wheel cost?
It's old and you can't ride it to see if everything works. It may need new parts.
If it were a standard frame 19" would be too small for you. I'm 5'8" and ride a 21". That is probably a compact frame but it's hard to tell from the upside-down picture.

If it were free I'd take it but wouldn't buy it.

Hopefully you can find something better that is complete and that you can test ride. And take to your local bike shop to have checked out.


----------



## JBlock22 (May 19, 2013)

I'm confused on the frame size now. I was under the impression that I would be around an 18 or 19" frame, I remember seeing a post where a guy who was 6"5 was riding a 21" frame... are all frame "sizes" not the same?

Thanks for the response though, good point on not being able to test ride it! I'll keep searching.


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

JBlock22 said:


> I'm confused on the frame size now. I was under the impression that I would be around an 18 or 19" frame, I remember seeing a post where a guy who was 6"5 was riding a 21" frame... are all frame "sizes" not the same?


No, there is a lot of variation in frame sizes. It can be confusing because there are many ways of measuring and reporting the size and even differences between manufacturers.

When I wrote that I ride a 21" that is for a "traditional" or "standard" frame that has a level top tube. That 21" dimension is the seat tube, measured from the center of the BB (or crank) to the top of the top tube.

Many bikes today have a "compact" frame that has a top tube that slopes down from the front toward the back so the actual listed frame size will be much smaller than traditional.

The two most important dimensions are the _effective_ seat tube and _effective_ top tube because they should be consistent whichever type of frame you're looking at.

Search here and the internet for "bike fit" and learn all you can. It is very important to get the right size bike and have it fitted to your body.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Given your price range, I suggest hunting down, then riding, every bike that suites your intended purposes (which, IMO says "hybrid"). If one fits/ rides/ shifts/ stops and handles ok, consider it. 

Ideally, if you have bike coops in your area, try them. They'll assist with sizing/ fit and teach you how to work on your bike. Also, try community newspapers/ classifieds.

Re: fit, I second what's already been offered.. you're going to take something larger than a 19" bike. _Ball parking_, I'd say 21-23 inch, which (roughly) equates to 53-58cm's - but for reasons mentioned above, don't hold me to that.


----------

